# Keyframes passend auf den Takt legen-After Effects



## Finja (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Menschen,

Ich habe eine Frage die ich mithilfe der Suchfunktion leider nicht beantworten konnte. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen das wäre toll!

Ich mache ein Musikvideo in After effects (cs3) und ich möchte die Animation genau auf den Takt anpassen. Ich habe mir schon ausgerechnet, dass ein Schlag/Beat aufgerundet auf jeden 9 Frame kommt. 

Wie kann ich das machen, dass mir After Effects automatisch alle 9 Frames ein Key setzt?

Das geht natürlich per hand, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch eine automatischen Weg?

Ich habe schon versucht "audio in keyframes umwandeln" zu benutzen, aber da setzt der mir einfach auf jeden Frame einen Key- was soll man denn damit anfangen?

Weiss jemand wie ich das einstellen kann das das Programm die Keys nur an den markantesten Punkten (Takt, Tusch, Choreinsatz oder so ) setzt?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! Und bedanke mich schonmal fürs lesen 
Liebe Grüße
Finja


----------



## Sierb (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das selbst zwar noch nie gemacht, weiß aber, dass After Effects sowas recht einfach verwirklichen kann. Ich hoffe du kannst ein bisschen Englisch, denn hier steht genau drin wie du vorgehen musst.


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Aufrundung wird nicht funktionieren, denn das summiert sich und spätestens beim 5. Schlag ist es schon sichtbar. Nach 5 Sekunden gibt es keine sichtbare Verbindung zwischen Bild und Ton mehr.

Von Andrew Kramer gibt es ein sehr schickes Video-Tutorial dazu : http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/audio_to_animation/

mfg chmee


----------

